# Беларусь > Витебская область > Полоцк & Новополоцк >  Отделочные работы в Полоцке и Новополоцке

## wieppir

Ремонт квартир в Полоцке и Новополоцке. Спектр услуг связанный с ремонтными и отделочными работами: ремонт, ремонт квартир, отделка, отделка квартир, гипсокартонные работы, облицовка плиткой, услуги электрика, услуги сантехника, натяжные потолки, жидкие обои, столешницы декорАкрил, наливные промышленные полы.

[edit by JAHolper]
*Пишем отзывы по исполнителям ремонтных работ в Новополоцке и Полоцке.*

----------


## гость

Понадобилось делать ремонт в квартире, как всегда в таких случаях купили газету,стали обзванивать ИП. Кто то уже был занят, кто то уже подрядился. Под руку подвернулся *ИП Смирнов А.В.* Поговорили, договорились о встрече. необходимо было произвести облицовку плиткой, ванну, туалет, в перспективе кухню, стены и пол. Соответственно потолки с осветителями. Приехали в первый день Смирнов А.В, со своей женой, обмеряли ванну и туалет, договорились о цене 13 у.е. за М. кв. За эти деньги, мы думали, что и качество выполненной работы будет высоким. Но!!!  На следующий день они приехали, привезли кой какой инструмент и приступили к работе. Сразу же Смирнов А.В. заявил, что тяжелое ему подымать нельзя, в связи с болезнью спины. С электрикой он не занимается, то есть потолок он соберет, а вот осветительные приборы он вешать не будет. Не умеет, да и не обучен.  Станок, который режет плитку у него отсутствовал, резал болгаркой. Шум и пыль, это что то. На некоторые замечания и предложения он реагировал бурно, вместе с женой. Работу делал очень медленно, с трудом. Наверное сказывалась болезнь. Плитку клал неровно, ссылаясь на то, что стены у нас кривые. Инструмент У Смирнова старый, почти не пригодный к работе. Сломался миксер, не работал перфоратор. Пришлось выдать ему свой инструмент, эл. дрель, перфоратор, болгарку. Работал все время примерно по четыре часа. Положил плитку на стены, пол, и собрал потолок в ванной за десять дней. Все эти дни я с супругой были, что говорится на вулкане. Оставив кривую плитку на стенах и щели, где только можно, мы с облегчением расстались с этими товарищами. Ну, что ж. Это будет нам наукой, при выборе нормальных специалистов.

----------


## гость

Что касается отделки и внутренних отделочных работ, в частности *ИП Носотович А.О.* посмотрел я как он у знакомых потолочек натянул-руки бы оторвал,по другому и не скажешь. Мало того что растянул весь процесс почти на 2 недели так еще и так похабно сделал. Представляю как он остальное делает, где требуется более умения и терпеливости чем при натяжке потолка.

----------

